# !! لن تتغير بالريموت كنترول !!



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

*






 !! لن تتغير بالريموت كنترول !!* 

" والذى فى الارض الجيدة ، هو الذين يسمعون الكلمة فيحفظونها فى قلب جيد صالح ويثمرون بالصبر " ( لو 15:8)

تكلم السيد المسيح فى مثل الزارع عن أنواع البشر وكيف يتعاملون مع كلمة الله

*+ النوعية الاولى :* 
تسمع الكلمة كمن يسمع خبر او معلومة ولا يؤثر فيه الخبر ولايستفيد من المعلومة ولا يكون لكلام الله تأثير فى حياته فيهلكوا بسبب عدم إيمانهم 

*+ النوعية الثانية :* 
هم اللذين يؤمنوا بكلام الله ويعيشون به إلى حين ثم إذا حدث إضطهاد يرتدوا عن الإيمان 

*+ النوعية الثالثة :*
هم اللذين يؤمنوا بكلام الله ولكن إيمان بدون أعمال فهم بالاسم مسيحيون ولكن فى الواقع هم يجروا وراء لذاتهم وإهتمامتهم العالمية فتموت كلمة الله بداخلهم 

*+ النوعية الرابعة :* 
هم اللذين يؤمنون بكلام الله ويعملوا أعمال تليق بأبناء الله فتثمر فيهم كلمة الله وهؤلاء هم بنو الملكوت

ولقد قال السيد المسيح فى المثل انهم *" يثمرون بالصبر "*

أى ان الحياة الروحية لا تأتى فى لحظة وليس كمن يستخدم " الريموت كنترول " حينما يضغط أحد الازرار تتغير حياته 

وانما لكى تثمر حياتى الروحية يلزمنى الصبر والجهاد المستمر والمثابرة على ترك الخطية والتحلى بالفضائل 

وعدم اليأس حتى وان وقعت فى الخطية فبطلب معونة الله والجهاد المستمر ينقذنى الله من خطاياى ويخلص نفسى 

فالشجرة المثمرة لم تصبح هكذا بين يوم وليلة وانما مرت بمراحل النمو المختلفة ففى البداية كانت بذرة ثم ساق واوراق حتى اصبحت شجرة تأتى بثمر 

ولعل السيد المسيح اختار الشجرة لانها فى جميع مراحل نموها قد تصاب بالافات والامراض " الخطايا " لذا يلزمهما رعاية دائمة

كما يلزم المؤمن السهر الدائم والمستمر على حياته وليعلم انه مهما ارتفعت قامته الروحية لا يزال معرض للسقوط لولا عناية الله التى تنبهه ليتذكر من أين سقط ويتب​


----------



## amselim (7 مارس 2010)

*كل الشكر للموضوع المشجع

الرب معك *​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

*موضوع روعه يا اني*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## youhnna (7 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااا انى على الموضوع الرائع المهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2010)

فالشجرة المثمرة لم تصبح هكذا بين  يوم وليلة وانما مرت بمراحل النمو المختلفة ففى البداية كانت بذرة ثم ساق  واوراق حتى اصبحت شجرة تأتى بثمر

تشبيه رائع يا اني

مشكورة للموضوع الجميل

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MATTEW (7 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا *

*شكرا *

*سلام المسيح معك*
​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا


 للموضوع والمجهود الرائع الرب معاكم*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك اخي وربنا معاك ايضا"


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الروعة في مرورك يا عسلاية


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور يوحنا لمرورك المميز


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الجمال بمرورك وردك ياشحرور


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الروعة بمرورك اخي


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور لمرورك دكتور


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك يا النهيسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

ميرسي أخي مومو للمرور


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع هام جداااااااااااا" ويستحق التقييم


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع حلو جدا ياانى
جميل ورااائع يا سكرة
ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا لموضوعك الجميل يا انى يا حبيبتى يا اموره موضوع جميل وجه فى ميعاده لسه امبارح بالليل قريت  الأيات دى اللى بتتكلم عن الموضوع دا الجميل جدا وكنت بفكر فيها


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداً*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

التميز بمرورك حبة خردل ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2010)

> فالشجرة المثمرة لم تصبح هكذا بين يوم وليلة وانما مرت بمراحل النمو المختلفة ففى البداية كانت بذرة ثم ساق واوراق حتى اصبحت شجرة تأتى بثمر
> 
> ولعل السيد المسيح اختار الشجرة لانها فى جميع مراحل نموها قد تصاب بالافات والامراض " الخطايا " لذا يلزمهما رعاية دائمة
> 
> كما يلزم المؤمن السهر الدائم والمستمر على حياته وليعلم انه مهما ارتفعت قامته الروحية لا يزال معرض للسقوط لولا عناية الله التى تنبهه ليتذكر من أين سقط ويتب


الله 
بجد كلام جميل 
مرسي يااقمرة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي انتي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع هام جداااااااااااا" ويستحق التقييم


 
ميرسي يا جوجو على التقييم وربنا يبارك محبتك الغالية


----------



## مارينا2010 (26 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع شكرا على مجهودك*

*سلام المسيح معاك*​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

مارينا2010 قال:


> *موضوع رائع شكرا على مجهودك*​
> 
> * سلام المسيح معاك*​


 
ربنا يباركك أخي وتشكر للمرور​


----------

